# Romex in Attic.



## Thunder620 (Aug 24, 2012)

I have an older code book and was wonder if its still up to date on running romex in the attic...

I have an unfinished attic, Small scuttle hole, NO ladder, Its not a living space. House was built in the 1930s

The way im reading it is i can run romex on top of the joist as long as i keep the wire 7ft away from the scuttle hole 

Can anyone tell me if this is still up to date or if im way off??

Thanks!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't imagine anyone doing electrical without owning a current code book.


----------



## Executive (Aug 11, 2012)

480sparky said:


> I can't imagine anyone doing electrical without owning a current code book.


Excellent advice.


Chris


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I can't imagine anyone doing electrical without owning a current code book.


My boss uses a code book from 1996, if that tells you something :blink:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I bet shockdoc doesn't have an up to date code book.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I have an 08


----------



## Thunder620 (Aug 24, 2012)

Yes that what i have is a 2008


----------



## socal (Aug 25, 2012)

Same code


----------



## w.krueger (Sep 28, 2012)

320.23 In accessible attics

where run across the top of floor joists, or within 7 ft of the floor or floor joists across the face of the rafters or studding, the cable shall be protected by substantial guard strips that are at least as high as the cable. where this space is not accessible by permanent stairs or ladders, protection shall only be required within 6 ft of the nearest edge of the scuttle hole or attic entrance. nec 2011. hope it helps


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Mine*

I only follow this one


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

w.krueger said:


> 320.23 In accessible attics
> 
> where run across the top of floor joists, or within 7 ft of the floor or floor joists across the face of the rafters or studding, the cable shall be protected by substantial guard strips that are at least as high as the cable. where this space is not accessible by permanent stairs or ladders, protection shall only be required within 6 ft of the nearest edge of the scuttle hole or attic entrance. nec 2011. hope it helps


I just wanted to add that NEC 2011 334.23 is what authorizes this. It was a debate we had in class today. :thumbup:


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Cletis said:


> I only follow this one


Around here that will be good one more day


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I can't imagine anyone doing electrical without owning a current code book.


I would say more people do work without a codebook or having an extremely outdated book that hasn't been opened in years than people do who work with the good book " readily accessible". My whole 21 year career I've been one of the only ones who used the book. With a few exceptions. I would also say most electricians don't think about codes outside of work. Were all nerds here a ET. And your our leader!


----------



## CFine (May 20, 2008)

Check the 2011 code book. i Couldn't imagine what i would do without my copy readily accessible.


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bkessler said:


> I would say more people do work without a codebook or having an extremely outdated book that hasn't been opened in years than people do who work with the good book " readily accessible". My whole 21 year career I've been one of the only ones who used the book. With a few exceptions. I would also say most electricians don't think about codes outside of work. Were all nerds here a ET. And your our leader!


I definitely agree with this. Other than the 3 years of schooling for my journeyman license and 1 year of schooling for my master license, I haven't opened the book more than a few times a year max. I would say the same goes for most of the guys I work with. Other than apprentices (who are in school) and foreman, I bet there are very few guys In the field that even own a code book. I'm not very knowledgeable on the code, but I have guys call me quite often to ask me questions because they know I come here and MH occasionally. As of today Massachusetts is on the 2014 NEC and I can almost guarantee that very few guys have gotten the new book. I have the 2011 somewhere in my truck, I'm planning on just using that. We have our code review class coming up in February. A lot of the guys will probably buy the 2014 for that, I'll most likely borrow one from one of the apprentices for the class so I can follow along, but I'm not wasting $90 buying one.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> I definitely agree with this. Other than the 3 years of schooling for my journeyman license and 1 year of schooling for my master license, I haven't opened the book more than a few times a year max. I would say the same goes for most of the guys I work with. Other than apprentices (who are in school) and foreman, I bet there are very few guys In the field that even own a code book. I'm not very knowledgeable on the code, but I have guys call me quite often to ask me questions because they know I come here and MH occasionally. As of today Massachusetts is on the 2014 NEC and I can almost guarantee that very few guys have gotten the new book. I have the 2011 somewhere in my truck, I'm planning on just using that. We have our code review class coming up in February. A lot of the guys will probably buy the 2014 for that, I'll most likely borrow one from one of the apprentices for the class so I can follow along, but I'm not wasting $90 buying one.


Not challenging your logic at all but how much does a re-inspection fee cost you?

Pete


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

Pete m. said:


> Not challenging your logic at all but how much does a re-inspection fee cost you?
> 
> Pete


I'm an employee, it doesn't cost me anything. I can't remember the last time I failed an inspection anyway. As a service guy most of what I do is troubleshooting and repair (which we don't generally pull permits for) and basic installs that I don't need the book for.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

How lame is that the PDF and text book cost the same price? Why don't they just give you the PDF for free with the book?

Also should one buy both the local amended version and the NAFPA version? Just the local amended?


----------



## Derek1 (Mar 27, 2013)

I realize that this thread was started months ago, But I was flipping through 2011 illustrated guide, I remembered this thread, so I scanned it to help future people. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have an 05' and where I work we still practice 08'. 

I get my 11' and 14' info here on ET, those cccrrackheads publishing those books made enough money from the AFCI lobbiest and manufacturers, no need to give them mine.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Derek1 said:


> I realize that this thread was started months ago, But I was flipping through 2011 illustrated guide, I remembered this thread, so I scanned it to help future people. :thumbsup:


I knew there was some code on how close you could be, but i didn't know it was 6'. Thats about 3' more than I usually do. :laughing: 

Thanks for posting. Ive never failed an inspection for this, but I am glad that I now know what the requirement is.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

CFine said:


> Check the 2011 code book. i Couldn't imagine what i would do without my copy *readily accessible*.


2011 N.E.C. Chapter 1 General
Article 100 Definitions 

Accessible, Readily (Readily Accessible). Capable of being reached quickly for operation, renewal, or inspections without requiring those to whom ready access is requisite to climb over or remove obstacles or to portable ladders, and so forth.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

If a city is on the '08 are you required to wire to the '11? which leads to the question if you are in a county that has adopted to code are you required to wire to the '08 or 11 ?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

rewire said:


> If a city is on the '08 are you required to wire to the '11?


 Why would you need to wire to the '11 if they are on the '08?



rewire said:


> which leads to the question if you are in a county that has adopted to code are you required to wire to the '08 or 11 ?


What year did they adopt?


----------

